# stuttering/skipping audio



## Rouqmirg (Aug 17, 2002)

I recently had my new ibm thinkpad replaced because of skipping audio. When I look at the performance monitor, cpu usage jumps up to 100% every time skipping occurs (it skips on all sound files, not just cds). However, now the brand new thinkpad is doing the exact same thing. It happens even when I run no other programs but media player. Is there some way to track down the process that is causing the skipping? Possibly some kind of driver conflict i guess..but how to tell which one? Any help is appreciated.

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## TheTechIsIn (May 7, 2002)

Ok, lets try this first:

Run msconfig from Start > Run

Goto the Startup Tab and list everything shown please:

We'll see if there's anything there that could go..


----------



## Rouqmirg (Aug 17, 2002)

*Startup Tab*

Let's see what's here....

LTSMMSG
igfxtray
hkcmd
tp4serv
pwrmonit
tp4ex
TPHKMGR
Qctray
AEIWLSTA
(a check mark...but it apparently has no name...seems fishy)
msmsgs
aim

Well that's that...Also...the problem usually doesn't happen right after a reboot..but after about 20 minutes of being on. Don't know if that means anything.

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## Makoto (Jan 23, 2006)

Has this been solved? I am currently having the same problem. Any help please!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Is there any anti-virus and anti-spy/ad-ware software installed? I would also suggest downloading and running HiJack This! and reporting the results for analysis.

Some ThinkPads have a DSP chip for audio, the rest rely on the CPU to decode audio information which will cause problems if the CPU is overwhelmed.


----------



## Makoto (Jan 23, 2006)

Here's my specs.

2.66 GHz Intel P4
1024 MB PC2100 Ram
ATI 9600XT 
Soundblaster LIVE 5.1

This is a desktop not a lappy. sorry for not specifying.

I have Ad-Aware and Spy-Bot installed. No Anti-Virus. I find they cause more problems then they solve.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I suggest trying it anyway just to be sure.

AVG and Anti-Vir are both free and powerful anti-virus solutions.


----------



## Makoto (Jan 23, 2006)

I found a few Viruses and removed them. it works pretty good. before all media was unviewable and now its better. thanks for your help.


----------

